# IELTS score improvement



## Ameekh (Nov 23, 2018)

I am already attent IELTS 5year Ego how improve the score


----------



## mrspiggy (Aug 28, 2018)

Ameekh said:


> I am already attent IELTS 5year Ego how improve the score


What was your IELTS results then?


----------

